# DUBAI | Burj Royale | +250m | 58 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

#TOPPED OUT: BURJ ROYALE, +220m, +58F, RES (DBD)


Tomorrow morning you'll wake up and they'll have added 10 floors!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Pics by [U]Gabriel900[/U]

20-01-08










20-03-13










20-07-09










20-08-14










20-10-15


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-03 by [U]Gabriel900[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-19 by Jakob


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-22 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-14 by Jakob


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-18 by Gabriel900


----------

